# 1960's Jc Higgins mystery bike



## Marty McCann (Sep 4, 2018)

Here's a picture of my project,I'm going slow with this project,I have so many thought's going on, it's hard two choose from.Humble beginnings start from scratch,so here's some pictures


----------

